# a little concerned.



## judas (Jun 16, 2004)

hello. 

i was wanting to get an opinion on something that happened to me recently. i ve been bulk loading my own film (well ive done it once   ) and on my second attempt i opened the trap door while the film door was open (briefly maybe 10 seconds or so). 

So, my question is:
should i assume that the film has been exposed and how much of a chance do i have that the film is ok ? 

illford hp5 plus film btw


----------



## paul rond (Jun 16, 2004)

Strip off about 2 feet of film then develope a short strip to see if it's been effected. You may just have edge burns not exposed in the image areas at all. I've done this several times myself and had no problems since bulk film is so tightly wound.


----------



## ksmattfish (Jun 16, 2004)

I agree with Paul, most likely only the edges (where the spocket holes are) and the first several feet may have been exposed.  No problem using it for practice, and if it turns out to be fogged then no biggie.  Don't shoot anything important with it.


----------



## judas (Jun 17, 2004)

thanks for the suggestions. 

i shot 3 rolls of the film today and noticed fog in at least one. The strange thing is, there was fog in only one frame and the rest of the roll seemed to dev fine. Again, i have no idea which rolls i loaded before / after the exposure tho so i cant get a good idea of whats going on just yet. My thoughts were that it was possibly the frame directly beneath the leader portion that was sticking through the trap door.  :cry:


----------

